# How can I root after Jellybean update?



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

I followed all the instructions to get the jellybean update, and I am really missing being rooted. how can I root this thing?


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have it posted on the dev section however I have very detailed instructions and used better files in the how to I did here
http://androidforums.com/galaxy-stellar-4g-lte-all-things-root/619913-how-root-samsung-stellar-3.html#post5672038
Page 3 posts 111&113


----------



## trojan (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello billard412,

i followed your instructions to root and upgrade. My phone is rooted and upgraded now but I keep getting a RED rectangle on the borders of the screen ? Why So? Any idea? what went wrong?

Thanks....


----------



## billard412 (Oct 30, 2012)

trojan said:


> Hello billard412,
> 
> i followed your instructions to root and upgrade. My phone is rooted and upgraded now but I keep getting a RED rectangle on the borders of the screen ? Why So? Any idea? what went wrong?
> 
> Thanks....


Are you sure you didnt accidently tick a box in the developer options. Such as Show pointer location


----------



## trojan (Apr 4, 2013)

Its fine now, has something to do with developer options, just switched off all the options and the red rectangle disappeared.

Thanks


----------

